
Ask HN: Bicycles on the Information Superhighway? - Mz
I am interested in more examples of one to three man shops that are thriving (ie profitable) businesses with no plans to become the next billion dollar unicorn, a la Dan Grossman: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10258542<p>Bonus points if they have a blog (he does, though it does not update very often: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dangrossman.info&#x2F;)<p>Thanks!
======
davidw
You should go to MicroConf - it's full of people interested in that kind of
thing! There's a bunch of people here, too:

[http://discuss.bootstrapped.fm/](http://discuss.bootstrapped.fm/)

Another good resource:

[http://www.startupsfortherestofus.com/](http://www.startupsfortherestofus.com/)

~~~
Mz
Thanks. Will check these out.

